# Tiguan "Energy"" Seat Material



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

alright so its almost time to get my recaros refinished for my Scirocco. I was at the VW dealership not too long ago and saw the tiguan interior. I believe the material is called "energy" Does anyone know where I can find it? 

Here is a link to some pictures...

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...4z-AQ&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

No one huh


----------



## Euro 323i (Nov 29, 2005)

Did you call the dealer and see if they sell it by the yard. I will talk to my supplier in the UK for you.
Kevin


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

I have someone at the dealership looking into it... but I dont think there was any conclusion. Let me know what you come up with.. or if it has an item number or something.

Cheers :beer:


----------



## Euro 323i (Nov 29, 2005)

Mange3586 said:


> I have someone at the dealership looking into it... but I dont think there was any conclusion. Let me know what you come up with.. or if it has an item number or something.
> 
> Cheers :beer:


 I will look into it for you this week. Does it only come in one color?
Kevin


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

I don't believe so... but im not sure of all the options. Im going to stop at the dealership today. Im doing a dark blue suede for the rest of the car. So hopefully at least something that matches haha.


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Euro 323i (Nov 29, 2005)

I sent my supplier a pic, he just got back from vacation but he said he is looking in to it. He does not have it but is checking with his vendor.
Kevin


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

Awesome big :thumbup:


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

Any luck?


----------



## Euro 323i (Nov 29, 2005)

Mange3586 said:


> Any luck?


He has not gotten back to me so I am guessing no, not at this point.
Kevin


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

Im assuming it probably hasn't been out long enough to be reproduced for the general public yet.


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

call up your local auto upholstery shop. they should be able to help you in finding something close.


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

not having too much luck finding this stuff.


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

Anyone else have any luck finding this stuff?


----------



## blue02gls (Sep 20, 2010)

idk where to get it but it looks awesome!


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

up


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## beatrixkiddo (Apr 26, 2008)

nice, i'm subscribing to this. looks like a great option if you can find some.


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

Anyone ever have any luck or see this around? Im still not finding it anywhere


----------

